# Eligible for multiple categories for PR application - which one should I use?



## rainbow84 (Feb 8, 2010)

Hi All, 

I am currently eligible for PR application in these two categories.
1. Spousal (I am married for now 5 years+, with 2 kids)
2. Critical skills (I have worked for more than 5 years in SA)

My questions are :
1. Which category is best for me to apply - less rejection, good turnover time, etc?
2. If I apply via Critical skills, which professional body should i be registered in - I am a Software Analyst Developer in IT field).
3. Is there any difference if apply under the different categories eg. If i apply under Critical Skills, do I need to recertify myself after X number of years, must be in working force for X number of years, or any other rule that I need to adhere to?

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Oyibopeppeh (Sep 8, 2010)

CSV takes a lot less time to process. Once you have your PR under CSV no need to renew anything.


----------



## 1395193 (Jan 17, 2017)

What category of Temporary Residence Visa are you currently holding?




rainbow84 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am currently eligible for PR application in these two categories.
> 1. Spousal (I am married for now 5 years+, with 2 kids)
> ...


----------



## mjh (Oct 24, 2016)

1) Application through marriage is currently taking 2 or more years from the date of submission. It is probably administratively easier for you as most people should have the papers to hand, so you can submit quite quickly.
2) Application through CSV takes 8-12 months from the date of submission. You may need to get paperwork from external people, e.g. ECSA and a professional body, which can take 3-6 months.


----------

